# Vacuum-Cleaner Man!!!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nifty! Add this to your haunts, gang. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-wall-using-vacuum-cleaners-bought-Tesco.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if those vacuums could get the dog hair out of my car


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Friendly neighborhood Spider uh... I mean Vacuum Man!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo that would be cool!!!!!!1


----------

